# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2012



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2012 às 07:09)

Bom dia, começamos em Março sem chuva até agora,

*Temp. 0.5ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 0.0 mm*


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2012 às 08:03)

Bom dia

7,0ºC e o céu nublado. Acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro que deixou o chão molhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2012 às 13:37)

Boa tarde.

Novo mês ...pelo menos nuvens não faltam com sol há mistura ...já é um começo ,com 15.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2012 às 15:10)

Boas,nuvens e sol,com 17.3ºC e vento de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2012 às 17:32)

Boas,neste momento mais sol do que nuvens ,com 15.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.5ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2012 às 18:28)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu pouco nublado com momentos de maior nebulosidade sem mais consequências, apenas reportar um aguaceiro ao início da manhã que mal molhou o chão.



Dados actuais:

*Temp: 13.4ºC
Humidade: 44%
Pressão: 1026hpa
Vento: 3.6km/h NE/E
Precipitação: 0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2012 às 20:27)

Boas,céu estrelado com vento fraco de NW,com 11.5ºC.

Muitos parabéns aos poucos felizardos que já viram a chuva cair .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Mar 2012 às 20:29)

Boa noite, até agora nem uma pinguinha de chuva

*Temp. 8.6ºC
HR 68%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 0.4 km/h de O*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Mar 2012 às 23:29)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu geralmente nublado nada mais, o sol esteve sempre presente, tal como o vento que soprou fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 5.6ºC de minima e 19.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, nao ha vento neste momento e sigo com 8.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Mar 2012 às 06:55)

Bom dia, por agora nevoeiro

*Temp 4.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de E
Precipitação 0.0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2012 às 12:42)

Boa tarde .

Hoje,para já,mais nuvens e menos sol ...há,e ambiente mais fresco ,agora só falta vir,umas pingas ,com 12.9ºC e vento de SSE.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2012 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!

Dia de muita neblina.
Começam a crescer nuvens em todas em direcções, mais a Leste e Nordeste.



*Temperatura: 14.5ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1028hpa
Vento: 12.2km/h W
Precipitação: 0mm*

Vamos ver se a tarde nos reserva alguma surpresa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2012 às 14:45)

Boas,mais sol e as nuvens a fugirem ...lá fora estão 16.0ºC com algum vento de SSW...as minhas plantas estão a pedirem pingas,nunca mais ,vai ter que ser eu a dar-lhes uma pingas .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2012 às 15:00)

Ventania que se levantou na última hora! Vento constante acima dos 20km/h que deixa a sensação térmica bastante desagradável!

Temperatura: 14.6ºC Wind Chill: 8ºC 

Mais uma vez vejo as bigornas a passar a Leste / NE na zona da Sanábria onde devem estar a descarregar! Aqui nada de nada! Apenas pó!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2012 às 18:33)

Boas,pela tarde ainda algumas nuvens negras em volta,ao fim da tarde sumiram-se para dar lugar agora a nuvens altas com abertas,mais um dia sem pinga ,agora é esperar por via atlântica,vai-se chegando,com 13.6ºC e vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2012 às 19:40)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2012 às 21:13)

Intervalo do clássico! Carrega Benfica! 

*Temperatura: 7.8ºC (estável)
Humidade: 70% (a subir)
Pressão: 1031hpa (a subir) IMPRESSIONANTE!
Vento: Fraco S/SW (estável)
Precipitação: 0mm (o costume)*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

Fim do clássico! 

*Temp: 6.1ºC
HR: 72%
Pressão: 1031hpa*

O estádio da luz gelou e esta noite promete ser também fresca!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mar 2012 às 23:54)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu geramente muito nublado, com algum nevoeiro a descer da serra durante a manha... ao meio da tarde levantou-se vento fraco e frio... 
extremos: 16.6ºC de maxima e 4.8ºC de minima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2012 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 8,9ºC.

Mínima de 6,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Por fim chove, embora fraco!

Temp: 7.8ºC e chuva fraca!


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2012 às 11:06)

Aqui também já chuvisca.

8,9ºC ainda.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2012 às 15:12)

Vai chovendo com 9,7ºC. Ainda chegamos a 1mm hoje .


----------



## Paulo H (3 Mar 2012 às 15:21)

Já chove por aqui desde há 15min!! 

Iupie, hurra, hurra..


----------



## Paulo H (3 Mar 2012 às 15:25)

Agora é só uns pingos, pelo menos já molhou o chão, e ar tem aquele cheiro a terra molhada!  

De manhã tive nevoeiro parcial até às 10h e tal, pelo meu bairro (zona SE), com algum sol.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2012 às 16:11)

Voltam a cair umas gotas no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11ºC. Máxima de 13.9ºC e mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2012 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!

Continua a babujar desde as 12horas... Muita parra e pouca uva!!!

*Temp: 10.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2012 às 16:23)

Boa tardeee.

Finalmente,já se viu chover...já levava 38 dias,quando se viu chover pela ultima vez por estas bandas ...molhou a estrada e já não chove ...mas já canta 0.2mm ,o céu continua muito nublado com vento fraco,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 15.4ºC mais 0.2mm.


----------



## CSOF (3 Mar 2012 às 18:08)

após 37 dias sem chuva ela aparece com 1,2 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2012 às 20:07)

Boas,por aqui ainda continua muito nublado,com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Mar 2012 às 21:06)

Boa noite, chuva fraca desde as 14h 

*Temp. 11.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de E
Precipitação 4.0 mm*


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2012 às 23:03)

Dia de céu muito nublado em Bragança, com alguns períodos chuva fraca

por agora a estação da ESA-IPB regista 9.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado

*Temp. 12.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de OSO
Precipitação 0.5 mm 

Precipitação ontem: 5.5 mm*


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, chuvisco e 8,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Por aqui,desde ontem,depois dos 0.2mm,mais nada ...com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas para dar lugar ao sol,a temperatura amena com 14.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## CSOF (4 Mar 2012 às 11:46)

bom dia, encoberto com alguns chuviscos, desde ontem 4,8 mm


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 12:33)

Um sistema frontal debilitado percorre o noroeste da Península Ibérica. Os relevos mais montanhosos, expostos a noroeste são os mais afectados pelas precipitações. Assim *parece ser* o que está a acontecer em todo o sistema central (muita nebulosidade e precipitação na vertente norte da Serra da Estrela). Espero que as precipitações também se estendam ao nordeste transmontano.

SAT24


----------



## Norther (4 Mar 2012 às 14:13)

boas tardes por aqui céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos
12.1ºC
74% HR
1021 hpa
vento de norte fraco


vim a pouco dos Penhas Douradas onde fiz uma caminhada (Manteigas -Penhas Douradas) e apanhei a primeira molha do ano


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 14:48)

Após contacto telefónico confirmo precipitação, embora apenas chuva fraca na zona de Gouveia...a vertente norte estará certamente em vantagem....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2012 às 15:09)

Boas ,muitas nuvens e sol com subida da temperatura,com 18.0ºC e o vento a ficar moderado de W.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 15:10)

Parece que está tudo a ficar retido na Serra da Estrela, a orografia a fazer-se valer neste casos como seria de esperar...


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

boas

por gouveia ontem o dia foi de ceu encoberto, começou a chover em tegime de aguaceiros depois do meio dia... 
houve vento fraco durante todo o dia...


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mar 2012 às 16:36)

hoje por Gouveia o dia esta a ser igualmente com o ceu geralmente muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco... houve aguaceiros da parte da manha

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento fraco


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Mar 2012 às 17:22)

Boa tarde, céu nublado com sol a aparecer

*Temp. 14.3ºC
HR 72%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de ONO
Precipitação 1.5 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2012 às 17:49)

Boas,ainda com algumas nuvens e vento moderado,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2012 às 18:08)

A uma manhã cinzenta e com alguma chuva fraca, seguiu-se uma tarde soalheira onde foram aparecendo algumas lenticulares. 







Por agora 11,5ºC e um céu quase limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 18:18)

Dan disse:


> A uma manhã cinzenta e com alguma chuva fraca, seguiu-se uma tarde soalheira onde foram aparecendo algumas lenticulares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em que zona observaste essas nuvens? A sul da Serra da Nogueira?


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2012 às 18:41)

MarioCabral disse:


> Em que zona observaste essas nuvens? A sul da Serra da Nogueira?



Foi mesmo aqui de Bragança.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Mar 2012 às 18:56)

Dan disse:


> Foi mesmo aqui de Bragança.



Característica lenticular de formação orográfica...por isso é que perguntei a zona de observação...o vento de NNW e a humidade existente fazem o resto...boa foto...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2012 às 19:09)

Muito bom Dan, eu já por diversas vezes vi parecidas aí na zona


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2012 às 20:38)

Boas,céu limpo e a temperatura a descer com vento moderado,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2012 às 20:45)

MarioCabral disse:


> Característica lenticular de formação orográfica...por isso é que perguntei a zona de observação...o vento de NNW e a humidade existente fazem o resto...boa foto...



Sim, a lenticular estava mesmo por cima da serra da Nogueira. Aliás, Bragança dista apenas uns 14km, em linha recta, da serra da Nogueira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2012 às 23:33)

Boas,a miníma de 9.4ºC da noite passada,já passou há história ...céu limpo com vento fraco,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Mar 2012 às 07:28)

Bom dia, começamos o dia com sol

*Temp. 4.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1031 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação ontem 1.5 mm *


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2012 às 09:45)

Estância vodafone de ski na Serra da Estrela, ontem:



> Actualizado em 04-03-2012.
> 
> Devido à falta de neve a Estância Vodafone encontra-se temporáriamente encerrada.



Tendo em conta as previsões para os próximos dias, parece que vai ser difícil reabrir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2012 às 13:49)

Boa tarde .

Hora cá têmos novamente o bom tempo...voltamos há estaca zero...desta vez vou ficar no sofá sentado há espera dos próximos pingos,a cadeira fez-me doer as costas,foram muitas semanas de espera ,com 17.1ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Norther (5 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

AnDré disse:


> Estância vodafone de ski na Serra da Estrela, ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> Tendo em conta as previsões para os próximos dias, parece que vai ser difícil reabrir.




Tens toda razão, sábado e domingo choveu na Serra, mais na encosta virada a norte, e fez com que o resto que restava de neve ou gelo se degradassem e com as temperaturas que se prevêem para os próximos dias duvido que a reabram


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2012 às 18:30)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo,com 15.5ºC e vento de norte.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mar 2012 às 19:59)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, o vento esteve sempre a soprar fraco ao longo do dia... 
extremos de hoje: 4.3ºC de minima e 14.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2012 às 21:43)

Boas,vento de norte com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2012 às 07:09)

Bom dia, um pouco de nevoeiro

*Temp. 0.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (6 Mar 2012 às 10:27)

Um pouco mais quente do que ontem, mas ainda com mínima negativa *-1,5ºC*

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e *6,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2012 às 12:17)

Boas!

Mais um dia de Primavera em Bragança, por agora a estação da ESA-IPB regista 8.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2012 às 15:58)

Boa tarde .

A novidade de hoje ,pela manhã foi de céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens altas...neste momento menos nuvens com muito sol e subida da temperatura,com 18.9ºC e o vento a ficar muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2012 às 18:48)

Boas,nuvens altas pelas redondezas  ,e o regresso do vento moderado de NW,a dar lugar já algum fresco,depois uma tarde agradável ,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Mar 2012 às 20:08)

Boa noite, algumas nuvens

*Temp. 10.8ºC
HR 81%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de O

Dados de hoje
Minima de 0.3ºC
Máxima de 18.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2012 às 22:04)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, no entanto o ceu tornou-se temporariamente muito nublado durante o fim da tarde... 
o vento soprou fraquito tambem ao fim da tarde... 

extremos: 5.3C de minima e 16.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 9.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

Boas,vento de NW,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Mar 2012 às 07:13)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 7.6ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1029 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2012 às 14:13)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e ambiente bastante morno,com 18.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mar 2012 às 16:12)

Por Bragança céu muito nublado e *15,4ºC*.

A noite foi bastante amena, com uma mínima de *1,0ºC*

Durante a tarde, enquanto durou o sol, cheguei a registar 17,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2012 às 18:05)

Boas,tarde quente com muito sol ,neste momento nuvens altas,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2012 às 20:45)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol, apesar do leve nevoeiro que havia de manha cedo... de tarde o ceu tronou-se temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas e tambem alguns cumulos... 
o vento soprou fraco desde o meio da manha, ate mais ou menos o meio da tarde... 

extremos: 5.4ºC de minima e 16.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2012 às 21:31)

Boas,tudo calmo em noite de lua grande ,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Mar 2012 às 07:19)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 2.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de S*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2012 às 12:40)

Bom dia .

Hoje é o vento que está dar,desde de manhã que está moderado a forte com rajadas de norte,máx. rajada 44.0km/h   (11h18m),mesmo assim a temperatura está a subir bem,com 20.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2012 às 15:42)

Boas,por aqui 22.9ºC .

Hoje ando nas pinturas caseiras ,está bom para secar a tinta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2012 às 17:10)

Boas,depois da pintura ,segue a rega ,está tudo seco devido do vento ,com 21.7ºC e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 23.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2012 às 20:54)

Boas,noite ainda com temperatura amena,numa noite de inverno ,com 16.0ºC e o vento já ficar moderado de norte.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mar 2012 às 23:13)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo, e com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado durante a manha... 
extremos: 6.4ºC de minima e 19.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Mar 2012 às 07:08)

Bom dia, céu limpo

Temp. 1.2ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1032hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de SO


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2012 às 12:52)

Neste momento muito sol e *21.5ºC*.

Mínima de *11.6ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2012 às 18:25)

Norther disse:


> Tens toda razão, sábado e domingo choveu na Serra, mais na encosta virada a norte, e fez com que o resto que restava de neve ou gelo se degradassem e com as temperaturas que se prevêem para os próximos dias duvido que a reabram



Ainda conseguiram reabrir uma pista (a mais pequena), que se manteve aberta até ontem.
Hoje, com um cenário desolador no que diz respeito à neve, a estância já não abriu.







As temperaturas manter-se-ão positivas nos próximos dias, o que impedirá inclusive de produzir neve artificial.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mar 2012 às 20:47)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo e com um vento fraco sempre presente... 
o vento ainda acalmou durante a tarde, mas esta de volta desde o fim do dia...
extremos: 5.1ºC de minima e 18.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo o vento sopra fraco e sigo com uma noite ja sem grande frio... estao 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2012 às 20:52)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura,vento moderado de norte,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 23.8ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mar 2012 às 21:50)

Por aqui a noite quase "cheira" a Verão, pois ainda estão *18.0ºC*. 

Máxima de *24.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2012 às 22:08)

Boas,mais uma noite ventosa ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Mar 2012 às 06:41)

Bom dia, 

*Temp. -0.3ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2012 às 14:50)

Boas,pela noite e manhã muito vento...muito sol com 19.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2012 às 18:52)

Já começa a parecer primavera.

Hoje






Extremos de hoje:

5,0ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

boas

estou e volta a santa comba, depois de uma estadia forçada em Gouveia devido a umas obras la em casa... 
o dia em gouveia dia foi de ceu limpo e com o vento fraco durante a manha...
a minima foi de 6.1ºC estavam 18.4ºC quando sai de gouveia

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 12.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2012 às 07:13)

Bom dia, céu limpo,

*Temp. 0.2ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2012 às 22:32)

boas 

dias de ceu limpo com vento fraco durante a mandrugada e manha, a tarde ja foi sem vento... 
extremos: 6.4ºC de minima e 22.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 13.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Mar 2012 às 06:32)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 0.2ºC
HR 92%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2012 às 17:05)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui eu continuo activo ,a estação é que não ,no sábado passado pelas 18h ficou ,algum componente entrou em aquecimento dentro da estação...ou as pilhas,porque essas ficaram esgotadas em minutos,digo isto porque ,a temperatura no interior marcava na estação 24.0ºC e em cinco minutos passou para 56.0ºC ,portanto houve algum aquecimento dentro da estação .

Como este fim de semana houve mudanças nesta casa ,só hoje é que tive tempo de por pilhas novas e ir ao sensor do exterior para fazer o sicronismo entre sensor e estação,agora tudo bem,já marcha .

Fim de semana muito quente e hoje continua com céu limpo,com 23.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2012 às 19:02)

Boas,vento nulo com 18.0ºC...seguido depois mais uma rega,hoje de tarde aqueceu bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2012 às 21:42)

Boas,algum vento de NW,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mar 2012 às 23:34)

boas

dia de sol e quente por aqui, durante a tarde houve vento fraco, de oeste tipo nortada... 
extremos: 6.4ºC de minima e 24.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 11.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Mar 2012 às 07:14)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 1.4ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo e ambiente aquecer rápido ...vim agora da rua o sol já parece lume ,com 20.4ºC e vento fraco de este.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia,

céu limpo *19,4ºC* 



Mínima de *2,4ºC*



Bom trabalho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2012 às 12:44)

Boas,por aqui já ...com 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

Boas,vai subindo ...com 23.8ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mar 2012 às 15:43)

*23ºC* por Bragança

Já é o dia mais quente do ano por aqui...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2012 às 19:06)

Boas,tarde calma para atingir a temperatura máxima do ano ...com 20.2ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mar 2012 às 20:13)

boas

dia quente por aqui, com o sol forte... hoje nao houve vento por estes lados... com as temperaturas semelhantes ao dia de ontem
extremos: 6.4ºC de minima e 24.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 15.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2012 às 20:52)

Boas,noite calma sem vento ,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2012 às 00:35)

Extremos do dia: *2,4ºC  23,3ºC*

Neste momento vai arrefecendo por Bragança, 

*5,9ºC* 

*49%* de HR

*1021hPa*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Mar 2012 às 07:22)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 2.8ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2012 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

mínima de 1,9ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo e *18,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2012 às 12:54)

Bom dia.

Pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo,agora,nuvens altas com vento fraco de ESE,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2012 às 13:44)

Boa,nublado por nuvens altas ..e ambiente abafado na rua ,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2012 às 14:35)

Boas Tardes! 

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, que não deixam ver o sol.

Temperatura nos *22.1ºC* e HR nos *29%*

Mínima de *9.3ºC* às 07:03.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2012 às 16:16)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco de SE,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2012 às 18:52)

Boas,ainda com nuvens altas e vento nulo,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mar 2012 às 18:54)

Boas,

mais um dia excepcionalmente quente... máxima de *24,4ºC*...

Neste momento noite, e ainda *18,4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mar 2012 às 19:30)

boas

dia de sol e mais quente do que ontem, aproximei-me dos 30ºC
apesar do ceu ter estado muito nublado durante a tarde... 
o vento tambem soprou fraco durante o meio da tarde... 

extremos: 7.0ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 20.4ºC nota-se uma brisa abafada, a humidade esta nos 56%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2012 às 21:54)

Boas,vento de norte fraco para estar ainda com uns 19.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 00:30)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Mar 2012 às 06:26)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 3.4ºC
HR 86%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de E*


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2012 às 10:41)

parece que cai alguma precipitação na Beira Baixa 







http://www.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 12:20)

Norther disse:


> parece que cai alguma precipitação na Beira Baixa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pela Beira Alta, lado norte da Serra da Estrela confirmo céu muito nublado quando saí de lá em direcção ao Porto hoje de manhã...mas suponho que a reflectividade dessas nuvens pouco tenha dado na Beira Baixa, isto é se deu...


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 12:22)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu muito nublado, ja vi alguns mamatus... nao ha vento e sigo com 17.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 12:32)

Deixo, para quem conhece, uma imagem de Gouveia encaixada na Serra da Estrela...a vegetação já bastante seca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2012 às 12:48)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais nuvens ...o dia nasceu muito nublado e continua ,neste momento e já algum tempo nuvens negras a rondar a zona e quase paradas,vamos esperar para ver o que dá ,ambiente mais fresco hoje,com 16.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2012 às 14:04)

Boas,por aqui continua muito nublado,nuvens que estão a entrar a SE,estão a passar por cima,até agora nada ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 15:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Deixo, para quem conhece, uma imagem de Gouveia encaixada na Serra da Estrela...a vegetação já bastante seca...




bela foto da nossa estrela é pena é estar tudo seco ...


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2012 às 15:58)

Boas tardes pela Beira Baixa céu muito nublado e com algumas mamantus, pena não ter uma máquina fotografica comigo 

temperatura a rondar os 17ºC
vento de sul com rajadas na ordem dos 5.6 km/h
humidade 16%
pressão atmosférica 1021 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 17:12)

por aqui continua o ceu nublado, mas agora com nuvens mais ameacadoras, mas ainda nao passou disso... sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2012 às 19:48)

Boas,a meio da tarde o céu passou a pouco nublado com algum sol,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 18.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 20:05)

boas

tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento o ceu esta encoberto e sigo com 13.5ºC 

extremos: 8.4ºC de minima e 18.4ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2012 às 22:28)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Mar 2012 às 07:02)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens

*Temp. 8.5ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de NE
Precipitação 0.0 mm *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia .

Esta madrugada,já choveu ...1.2mm,só a ouvi cair,abênçoada,mas ando tão zangada com ela ,que não me apeteceu ir vê-la,deixei-me ficar quieto onde estava mergulhado ,na caminha ,céu nublado com boas abertas ,com 15.7ºC e vento a ficar moderado de SW.


----------



## Z13 (16 Mar 2012 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

tivemos uma mínima bastante alta por Bragança, devido à nebulosidade, com *11,5ºC* ás 7h20 da manhã.

Neste momento estão poucas nuvens, algum vento, e *18,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2012 às 14:02)

Está a chover na Covilhã, o que é uma notícia saliente nos dias que correm... 15ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## dahon (16 Mar 2012 às 14:35)

Boas. 
Neste momento por Viseu chove moderado depois de já ter chovido forte durante 5 minutos.


----------



## Norther (16 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

Pelo Tortosendo também vai chovendo com céu muito nublado e 11ºC , 80º% humidade, 1019hpa, também me disseram que por Trancoso chove bem com granizo a mistura e trovoada


----------



## Z13 (16 Mar 2012 às 15:19)

Por Bragança a temperatura caiu para os *14.0ºC* e o céu começou a escurecer...  Será que sentimos hoje o cheiro a chuva???


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mar 2012 às 15:39)

Por cá, o céu vai escurecendo bem, com um grunhir ao longe, parece que vem lá trovoada. A norte já se vê uma boa carga. 
Venha ela, é coisa que não falta, de todo.

Atuais 17,8ºC e 48%HR, com 1023hPa(estável).

Desculpem a ausência, mas a monguice do tempo só se rompei hoje, e só agora senti necessidade de partilhar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2012 às 15:54)

Boas,por aqui o panorama é o seguinte ,muito escuro a vir em direção a mim de NWN,o vento a ficar forte de SWW,vamos ver se tenho sorte hoje ,com 16.5ºC a descer bem.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2012 às 15:55)

Norther disse:


> Pelo Tortosendo também vai chovendo com céu muito nublado e 11ºC , 80º% humidade, 1019hpa, também me disseram que por Trancoso chove bem com granizo a mistura e trovoada



*15,6mm* na última hora na EMA de Trancoso!







A estação amadora acumulou 7mm.

---------------

Viseu cidade, com 6,8mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2012 às 15:58)

AnDré disse:


> *15,6mm* na última hora na EMA de Trancoso!



O meu pai relatou-me exactamente isso, que chovia bastante forte na zona de Trancoso pelas 14h.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2012 às 16:19)

Entretanto o grosso da precipitação vai-se lentamente dirigindo para este.











Na Gralheira, Montemurro, está nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Mar 2012 às 16:46)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser muito chato, o vento sopra fraco a moderado e esteve sempre uma neblina a mistura com um leve nevoeiro o sol ainda nao apareceu... chuva nada disserem-me que choveu durante a noite entre o carregal do sal e nelas... 
extremos: 10.2ºC de minima e 18.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto (neblina) vento fraco e sigo com 14.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2012 às 18:17)

A instabilidade vai abandonando o território continental, fazendo-se sentir neste momento apenas na região nordeste.






Na serra da Estrela, a pouca precipitação que caiu, limpou quase por completo a neve artificial que havia na estância de ski.






No entanto, a partir de amanhã à tarde a temperatura deverá descer abaixo dos 0ºC na Torre, e deverá neviscar durante a tarde de Sábado e o dia de domingo.
Até quarta-feira as temperaturas manter-se-ão negativas no alto da serra, pelo que a estância, que se encontra temporariamente encerrada, é capaz de aproveitar para voltar a cobrir algumas das pistas com o artificial elemento branco.


----------



## Johnny (16 Mar 2012 às 18:24)

Comercialmente falando, este ano, a Estância Vodafone, deve ter sido pra esquecer... um pouco como a economia geral do país...


----------



## godzila (16 Mar 2012 às 19:48)

fica aqui o registo de uma nuvem em time-lapse
http://www.flickr.com/photos/53724737@N07/6987962389/in/photostream


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2012 às 20:40)

Boas,por aqui já com céu limpo e ambiente mais fresco,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 19.3ºC e 1.2mm.


----------



## Z13 (16 Mar 2012 às 21:18)

Aqui por Bragança foi uma desilusão.... 
apenas pingou um pouquinho, deixando um intenso aroma a terra molhada, mas nem sequer chegou a estimular o meu pluviómetro... 

Extremos de: *10,6ºC* (temp actual) * 19,5ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Mar 2012 às 08:00)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado sem chuva 

*Temp. 9.9ºC
HR 94 %
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mar 2012 às 08:10)

Bom dia. Por cá, o céu está totalmente coberto desde quinta, mas ainda não pingou nada. 

Atual 10,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2012 às 12:53)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto e ambiente mais fresco...neste momento chuva fraca,pouca ,com 10.5ºC e vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2012 às 13:29)

boas 

por aqui a manha esta a ser de ceu encoberto e com periodos de chuva fraca mas as vezes foi intensa... nas nao coveu assim muito pela estação do IM mais perto (Nelas) cairam 1.0mm 

actuais: o sol esta a crer espreitar mas o ceu continua encoberto, nao ha vento e sigo com 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2012 às 14:46)

Boas,o céu continua muito nublado,depois de algumas ameaças de chuva,já algum tempo,nada de nada ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2012 às 17:49)

Boas,o sol já algum tempo que regressou e nuvens poucas,com 12.4ºC e vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Mar 2012 às 18:01)

10ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 14.2ºC e de uma mínima de 6.1ºC. Brilha o sol, mas com um vento bem fresco...


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Mar 2012 às 18:27)

boas

por aqui a tarde ja foi de sol, mas com o ceu sempre nublado... instalou-se foi um vento fraco por vezes com rajadas, bem fresco... 

extremos: 10.2ºC de minima e 18.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2012 às 20:20)

Boa noite!
Durante o dia de hoje caiu alguma chuva fraca(pouca) por Bragança, sinceramente esperava mais

Por agora cai um aguaceiro e estão uns frescos 5.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2012 às 20:22)

Boas,por aqui a noite,vai ficando fresca com um céu limpo,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Mar 2012 às 07:38)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro

*Temp. 4.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento 0.7 de SE
Precipitação até agora 0.5 mm

Precipitação ontem 0.2 mm*


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2012 às 10:31)

Esta madrugada trouxe uma nevada interessante às serras aqui à volta.

A acumulação começava aos 850-900m, mas a cotas mais elevadas a cobertura de neve era mais espessa.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Mar 2012 às 12:11)

Finalmente chegou a neve!

Em Vinhais também deve ter nevado, teve Tª mínima de abaixo de -1ºC e às 11h estava com 2,2ºC.
Em Bragança chegou a nevar?


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2012 às 12:30)

Zoelae disse:


> Finalmente chegou a neve!
> 
> Em Vinhais também deve ter nevado, teve Tª mínima de abaixo de -1ºC e às 11h estava com 2,2ºC.
> Em Bragança chegou a nevar?



Se chegou a nevar de madrugada, não terá passado de alguns flocos perdidos. No entanto, a chuva que caiu durante a noite estava gelada esta manhã nos carros.

Esta manhã, em direcção a Montesinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2012 às 13:05)

Bom  dia.

O tempo fresco voltou,logo pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo e fria com vento de NW,neste momento muitas nuvens com abertas,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2012 às 15:47)

Boas,nuvens e sol,vento moderado de NW,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2012 às 17:13)

Pelo site da Estância de ski da Vodafone na Serra da Estrela podemos ver que as condições do dia de ontem e desta madrugada ajudaram a cobrir já algumas pistas com neve...mesmo assim todas elas fechadas...

Certamente terá nevado ontem naquela zona, mínima negativa nas Penhas Douradas e precipitação durante a noite garantiram alguma neve...o resto é obra dos canhões...


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2012 às 17:35)

Boas fotos, Dan!


Na serra da Estrela, a neve que caiu deu para cobrir o solo, embora não pareça ser um manto muito espesso.

Imagens de agora mesmo:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2012 às 18:42)

Boas,por aqui o céu já passou a limpo,temperatura já em queda acentuada ,com 11.4ºC e vento moderado de NW.

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 15.2ºC.

Pelas 17h passei pela zona norte da cidade,era visível alguma neve na serra da estrela,mas só na torre.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Mar 2012 às 19:59)

Olá, parece que na minha aldeia não nevou 

Mas, Vinhais teve extremos de -1ºC/5ºC, é plausível que tenha nevado, apesar de ficar a uma altitude mais baixa, talvez tenha beneficiado com a proximidade da Serra da Coroa.


----------



## Serrano (18 Mar 2012 às 20:24)

6ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 12.4ºC e uma mínima de 4.8ºC, que deverá ser alterada nas próximas horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2012 às 20:55)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NW,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Mar 2012 às 22:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros durante a noite... de resto, durante  dia nao choveu, mas esteve um vento frio que parou ao final da tarde...
extremos: 6.1ºC de minima e 16.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 7.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2012 às 06:46)

Bom dia, voltaram as temperaturas negativas 

*Temp. -3.2ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (19 Mar 2012 às 10:57)

Excelentes fotos Dan!

Não tive oportunidade de a cheirar... e desconfio que neste inverno não teremos mais.

Hoje, regressaram o sol e a geada.

Mínima de *-3,0ºC*

Neste momento *10,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2012 às 11:56)

Bom dia .

Hoje,já com um céu limpo,sem nuvens ,mas o ar continua fresco,com vento moderado de NNE,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2012 às 15:33)

Boas,nuvens soltas ,algum vento com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2012 às 18:07)

Boas,as poucas nuvens que existiam...já sumiram ,vento continua moderado,com 14.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2012 às 19:45)

Boas,vento já está mais fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2012 às 21:45)

Boas,vento fraco com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

Boa Noite,

*4,1ºC* por Bragança

Extremos de: *-3,0ºC  14,2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Mar 2012 às 07:10)

Bom dia, começa a Primavera com geada e muito 

*Temp. -2.0ºC
HR 88%
Pressão 1032 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2012 às 13:34)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e vento moderado desde as 4h da manha... 
actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento moderado e sigo com 14.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Mar 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,

tempo ameno, com madrugada fresca, mínima mais baixa do mês com *-3,5ºC*.


Neste momento céu limpo e *13,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2012 às 17:31)

Boa tarde .

Noite muito ventosa,com vento moderado a forte de NNE,dia com céu limpo e vento mais fraco desde de manhã,no horizonte ,algumas nuvens a SEE daqui,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 16.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2012 às 18:14)

Na serra da Estrela, vai-se produzindo neve a todo o vapor.
Amanhã a estância espera abrir uma das pistas.

Imagens de hoje da página skiserradaestrela.com


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2012 às 20:08)

boas

tarde ja com menos vento ao final da tarde... 
o ceu esteve sempre limpo... 
extremos: 6.2ºC de minima e 17.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 12.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2012 às 23:31)

Boas,céu limpo com o vento já ficar moderado de NNE,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Mar 2012 às 07:22)

Bom dia, céu limpo

*Temp. 0.1ºC
HR 85%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2012 às 12:19)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite e madrugada ventosa,com vento de NNW,céu limpo pela manhã com algumas nuvens baixas a chegar de NE,com 13.7ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2012 às 12:28)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Bragança temos hoje céu nublado com abertas, a estação da ESA-IPB regista 11.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2012 às 14:18)

Boas,muito sol com algumas nuvens baixas,vento fraco com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2012 às 15:41)

Mais uma mínima negativa aqui no centro da cidade *-2,3ºC*.

Neste momento o céu vai ficando muito nublado, *13,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2012 às 15:53)

Boas,o castigo de tarde foi de regar ,as minhas plantas,agredeçeram ,este vento forte,seca tudo ,céu limpo,com 15.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2012 às 17:43)

Boas,fim de tarde,serena ,com 14.5ºC com vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2012 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

extremos do dia: *-2,3ºC  14,5ºC*

*Actuais: 8,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2012 às 21:21)

Boas,muitas estrelas no céu,com um vento,agora muito fraco ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Norther (21 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

boas noites estão 5.8ºC com céu limpo
31% HR 
1014hpa 
vento N fraco

máxima de hoje foi 15.7ºC
mínima foi de 4.2ºC

Deixo aqui umas fotos de domingo enquanto caminhava na vertente sul da Serra da Estrela, via-se cair neve na parte da manha 








 






Pela hora de almoço tudo mudou e neve no solo só no planalto da torre tapado pelas nuvens


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2012 às 00:13)

boas

dia de sol e algum vento durante a tarde... 
extremos: 5.4ºC de minima e 19.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2012 às 00:53)

por aqui vou com 4.2ºC céu limpo
33% HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Mar 2012 às 07:20)

Bom dia, mais uma vez geada 

*Temp. 0.4ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de E*


----------



## Z13 (22 Mar 2012 às 10:08)

Mais uma mínima negativa, *-2,3ºC* nesta madrugada...

Neste momento céu ainda limpo e *9,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2012 às 18:02)

Na serra da Estrela, a estância de ski conseguiu produzir bastante neve e abrir já duas pistas. 
Segundo a estância, as pistas têm 15cm de espessura de neve. (Nada mau).

Imagem de ontem, e de hoje:












Pena a temperatura em altitude estar em vias de disparar.
Amanha, por esta hora, já estarão 10ºC aos 850hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2012 às 18:27)

boas

dia de sol, apesar da neblusidade alta, durante o dia... não houve vento...

extremos: 3.3ºC de minima e 21.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Mar 2012 às 18:48)

Dia de céu limpo na cidade de Bragança, extremos de temperatura: *-2,3ºC  18,1ºC*

Neste momento o céu vai apresentando alguma nebulosidade.

*13,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2012 às 21:37)

Boas,pela manhã,céu limpo,pela tarde,com aumento de nuvens altas,hoje o vento,já foi mais calmo ,com subida de temperatura,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Mar 2012 às 23:34)

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2012 às 07:30)

bom dia

por aqui a manha chega amena, com algum vento o ceu nublado e sigo com 12.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2012 às 09:50)

Em Bragança o dia começou muito nublado... com uma mínima de *1,4ºC*

*10,2ºC actuais*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2012 às 11:51)

Boas,céu nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado entre SEE,a temperatura vai subindo,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2012 às 13:26)

Boas,nuvens altas...com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2012 às 15:04)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens altas,já momentos de algum sol,subida da temperatura,vento moderado de Este,com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2012 às 18:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foide ceu nublado por nuvens altas, mas algumas bem escuras... nao houve grande vento por aqui...
extremos: 10.8ºC de minima e 23.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado esta algum vento e sigo com 19.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2012 às 21:54)

Extremos do dia, num dia de céu bastante nublado: *1,4ºC  19,7ºC*

Neste momento *7,9ºC* e *38%* de hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2012 às 22:52)

Boas,tudo calmo...com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2012 às 00:10)

Mínima de *12.0ºC* (05:10)
Máxima de *20.7ºC* (15:39).

Neste momento ainda *15.4ºC* e *43%* de HR.


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2012 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo neste inicio de dia, com *17,6ºC* actuais. Promete...

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *5,0ºC*

Bom fds


----------



## Serrano (24 Mar 2012 às 16:35)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, mas pouco, com o termómetro a assinalar 13ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2012 às 17:31)

Por Bragança o dia tem sido de calor... a máxima já foi de *23,9ºC*


Neste momento estão *20,4ºC* com apenas *15%* de hr, e o céu a tornar-se muito nublado...


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2012 às 17:35)

Céu muito nublado a ameaçar aguaceiros, temperatura actual de 13,8ºc


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2012 às 20:10)

Boa noite, por aqui pingou um pouco durante o dia e não passou disso 

*Temp. 15.8ºC
HR 65%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 6.5 km/h de E
Chuva 0.0 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2012 às 21:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, cairam uma pingos, deu para molhar a estrada e borrar os carros de pó...
 que tristesa ja estou farto desta situação, cada vez que poderemos ter algo, agora e o pó que estraga tudo, irrra

bom os extremos sao: 12.4ºC de minima e 22.7ºC de maxima

actuais: continua igual, sem vento ceu encoberto e sigo com uns abafados 15.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2012 às 21:44)

Boa noite.

Pela manhã ainda pingou uns pingos,com céu nublado todo o dia,vento fraco,com 15.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

Boas, por aqui um tempo muito doentio 

*Temp 27.7ºC 
HR 20%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2012 às 16:14)

Boa tarde .

Hoje era só filas para lavar os carrinhos em vários pontos,incluindo o meu ,cor preto .

Pela manhã ainda muitas nuvens altas,agora,muito sol com um vento a ficar moderado e seco,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2012 às 18:22)

Boas,depois de uma rega no meu quintal,por aqui o céu ainda com nuvens altas ,com 22.0ºC e vento fraco de ESE.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Mar 2012 às 18:23)

19ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 22.2ºC e de uma mínima de 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2012 às 20:13)

Boas,neste momento vento nulo,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2012 às 21:27)

Boas,já com vento fraco fraco de NNW,temperatura a descer muito lenta,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2012 às 21:40)

Por Bragança tivemos um autentico dia de primavera... quente e abafado!

*Extremos de 9,0ºC  24,4ºC*

Por esta altura ainda * 13,7ºC* com *25%* de hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Mar 2012 às 22:37)

*Boa noite

Temp. 13.3ºC
HR 58%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de SE*


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Mar 2012 às 23:38)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por aqui um tempo muito doentio
> 
> *Temp 27.7ºC
> HR 20%
> ...



Parece-me uns 2 graus inflacionada essa máxima...mas já "provaste" que tens aí um micro-clima, por isso também não sei não...


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2012 às 23:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, nao houve vento mas esteve um calor abafado... 

extremos: 13.5ºC de minima e 26.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 16.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Mar 2012 às 07:12)

Bom dia

*Temp. 5.1ºC
HR 84%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2012 às 12:56)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e o vento moderado de ESE,com 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2012 às 14:25)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo, e ja se nota o quente ao sair de casa... 
9.9ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e a tarde promete ser quente, sigo com 24.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2012 às 14:37)

Boas, já com o almoçinho no sítio ...por aqui céu limpo e o vento mais fraco,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Mar 2012 às 15:52)

sol

calor



*23,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2012 às 18:39)

Boas,calor ,povo na rua e explanadas cheias ...haja sol ...já que chuva não aparece ,céu limpo e vento fraco de E,por vezes moderado,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2012 às 21:14)

Boas,vento fraco com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2012 às 02:27)

boas 

tarde quente por aqui, com algum vento fraco ao inicio da noite... 
27.2ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Mar 2012 às 07:06)

Bom dia, por aqui uns escaldantes  *15.5ºC
HR 31% 
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2012 às 13:11)

Bom dia .

Hoje é o vento que manda ...está a ficar bruto ...há momentos,foi uma rajada de 38km/h,céu limpo com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2012 às 14:41)

Boas,o vento continua moderado e com rajadas,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2012 às 15:31)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo, e sem vento... 10.7ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 24.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mar 2012 às 16:53)

Por cá, Céu limpo, com vento moderado a forte em rajadas, que levanta muito pó e leva consigo uma dose insuportável de pólens de pinheiro e afins.

Atuais 22,5ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2012 às 18:24)

As altas temperaturas e o vento aniquilaram por completo os 15cm de espessura da neve artificial produzida pela estância de ski na Serra da Estrela.

A estância encontra-se mais uma vez: "Temporariamente encerrada".







Desta vez, e a julgar pelas previsões, será por bastante tempo, porque nem condições para a produção de neve artificial haverá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2012 às 18:41)

Boas,com 21.7ºC,hoje o vento não deixou subir muito a temperatura,ainda continua moderado de E.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2012 às 21:56)

Boas,vento fraco de SW,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2012 às 02:09)

boas

tarde quente sem vento por estes lados... 
26.0ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 14.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2012 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

*Temp. 15.5ºC
HR 25% 
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de NE*


----------



## Z13 (28 Mar 2012 às 10:16)

Por Bragança a temperatura vai aumentando à medida que o sol sobe no céu, a mínima foi de *2,7ºC*

Neste momento registo *13,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2012 às 12:13)

Bom dia .

Tal como ontem,o vento pela noite está calmo e madrugada...quando é a  partir das 9h fica maluco de E ,há momentos uma rajada de 42km/h,céu limpo com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2012 às 15:17)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e sem vento... 
10.1ºC foi a minima desta manha

actuais: ceu limpo vento sopra fraco desde as 14h  e sigo com 23.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2012 às 16:00)

Boas,a tarde continua ventosa e seca ...mais um descarga de água no meu quintal...mas em forma de rega...do céu nada ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2012 às 18:43)

Boas,vento ainda moderado de E,com muito sol,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Mar 2012 às 19:06)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo com uns agradáveis 18,4ºC.

Mínima de 7,8ºC e máxima de 19,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2012 às 21:07)

Boas,o vento por aqui acalmou de todo ,agora mais fraco de WSW,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Mar 2012 às 22:02)

Muito sol e algum vento numa tarde que chegou aos *22,1ºC*

Neste momento *12,5ºC* e *18%* de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2012 às 01:12)

boas

tarde quente com vento fraco que durou ate ao fim da tarde... 
25.8ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 14.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2012 às 07:35)

Bom dia

*Temp 14.8ºC
HR 25%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de NE*


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2012 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

por Bragança céu limpo e *14,1ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *3,3ºC*

Bom trabalho


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2012 às 14:12)

boas

por aqui a manha de sol ede vento fraco, com algumas rajadas que enfraqueceu por volta das 13h...
10.5ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraquinho agora e sigo com 23.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2012 às 15:28)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia que está a ser ventoso...depois e uma noite e madrugada com ele sossegado...pelo céu ,nuvens altas a chegar de sul,sem tapar ainda o sol,com 21.9ºC e vento de Este.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2012 às 18:16)

Boa tarde!

Tarde de sol aqui pelo Nordeste Transmontano, a chuva e trovoada previstas para os próximos dias para o nosso País não deverão chegar aqui ao Interior Norte

Por agora a estação da ESA-IPB regista 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2012 às 19:15)

Boas,céu com nuvens altas e algum resto de sol ,vento neste momento já é fraco,com 20.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2012 às 21:16)

Boas,tudo calmo...sem vento,muitas estrelas ,com a temperatura em descida,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Mar 2012 às 21:23)

Noite calma por Bragança... *14,2ºC*

Extremos do dia: *3,3ºC  22,7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2012 às 01:36)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi quente com o ceu limpo, e sem vento... 
26.7ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: ceu com algumas nuvens, nao ha vento e sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2012 às 06:55)

Bom dia, a temp. desceu 

*Temp. 4.0ºC
HR 67%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2012 às 13:25)

Bom dia .

Muitas nuvens e sol,é o que há de momento ,com 20.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2012 às 14:53)

boas

manha de sol e algumas nuvens por aqui, com o vento fraco que começou a soprar na hora do almço... 
9.6ºC foi a minima desta manha

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2012 às 15:24)

Boas,nuvens altas e ambiente na rua abafado,um pouco ,com 20.5ºC com vento fraco de ESE.

Pelo sim e pelo não,acho que vou regar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Mar 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde

*Temp. 23.0ºC
HR 26%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 9.4 km/h de N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2012 às 18:57)

Boas,Nuvens altas e com algum sol,no horizonte ,nuvens de chuva,nada ,com 20.7ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2012 às 22:16)

Boas,muitas estrelas no céu com meia lua ...tudo calmo,com vento fraco de SW,a noite está a ficar mais fresca,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2012 às 00:29)

boas

tarde de algumas nuvens mas sempre com o sol presente... 
o vento soprou fraco ate ao meo da tarde... 
27.5ºC foi a maxima do dia 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2012 às 13:08)

Bom dia.

Pela manhã pouco nublado,para estar neste momento muito nublado,a ESE,muito negro,ambiente mais fresco ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2012 às 14:00)

Boas tardes estão 16.2ºC com céu muito nublado
26% HR 
1009 hpa 
vento fraco de NW/W


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2012 às 15:13)

Boas,nublado ,e mais nada se passa  ,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2012 às 16:31)

17ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2012 às 17:31)

Boas,por aqui,continua tudo em paz e sossego ,com 18.3ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2012 às 18:32)

boas

vim a Gouveia e por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu nublado e sem vento... 
nao tenho o sensor a funcionar mas devem estar uns 22ºC


----------



## Norther (31 Mar 2012 às 19:16)

Neste momento estão 17.9ºC com céu nublado
29% HR
1007 hpa
vento fraco de quadrante S

A máxima de hoje foi de 19.3ºC 
Dia sem uma pinga


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2012 às 19:50)

Boas,final de tarde ainda com sol,a sul ainda ainda muito nublado,com 17.0ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2012 às 20:27)

Boa noite, nuvens altas mas  nem amostra 

*Temp. 14.5ºC
HR 57%
Pressão 1014 hPa 
Vento de Sul a 2.2 km/h*


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Segundo o I.M somos a cidade mais quente com 15.1º!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2012 às 00:05)

Boas,e por aqui termina o mês tal como começou...sem chuva ,agora vêm aí o Abril águas mil ,estou esperançado,que será desta ,poucas nuvens com vento fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------

